# Self-Interpreting Bible from John Brown of Haddington



## J.L. Allen (Nov 1, 2019)

Dear people of the Board,

I was wondering if there are modern printings of John Brown of Haddington's self-interpreting Bible? This nifty website has an online version, but I was wanting to know if there was a hard copy or even availability on Accordance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L. (Nov 1, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken the Westminster Reference Bible by Trinitarian Bible Society has John Brown of Haddington's Self-Interpreting Bible in the margins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 1, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Westminster Reference Bible by Trinitarian Bible Society has John Brown of Haddington's Self-Interpreting Bible in the margins.


It has JBH's references, but not his notes, etc.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## J.L. Allen (Nov 1, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> It has JBH's references, but not his notes, etc.


How would JBH's references differ from others? Could you give some examples?


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 1, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> How would JBH's references differ from others? Could you give some examples?


There are 200,000 of them.


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 1, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> How would JBH's references differ from others? Could you give some examples?


I have a 4 vol edition of 'The Self Interpreting Bible,' Thompson Publishing Co 1905. It has John Brown's 'Reflections', along with commentary by a few other gentlemen I haven't heard of outside of this set of large volumes.
JB's 'Reflections' are purely devotional. There is nothing of 'weight' to them, though for what they are they are edifying. If that is what you're looking for they are readily available on ebay. I personally was disappointed in the set. https://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-SELF-I...962742?hash=item4203491536:g:Ux8AAOSw1cJdC-ys

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

